# Baby wearing in cold climate?



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been in Florida far too long and I've never been in cold weather with a baby! We're taking a trip to nyc next week with our 4 year old and 7 week old. I baby wear exclusively and was thinking that mostly my body is what will keep babe warm, combined with the layers of the moby. Walk me through exactly what your LO wears in a carrier, and yourself. I have a long puffy winter coat that I can zip over a little bit of the lower part of babe, was thinking to dress in either regular cotton sleeper as a base layer, or long sleeve shirt and pants, two pairs of socks, two cotton hats if we'll be outside for awhile, and a wearable blanket. Maybe adding a scarf for one more layer. Does this sound about right? Also, can you be outside with a newborn for an hour or two in winter?


----------



## gedvile (Feb 17, 2016)

I heard that Merino wool is the best variant for winter. My friend bought bodysuit for child of merino wool and was satisfied about it.:wink:


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I dunno if you've already left. Here, just N of New York we've been having some deeply cold days, feels like -15, -20. At these temps and with wind, you can get freezing skin. Cotton probably will not be warm enough. I'd use polar fleece or wool as someone mentioned. Easier to cool down than warm up in winter. For your little mobile kid, I'd have something to cover ears and neck as well as partial face coverage, ear flap hats, baklavas, neck tubes are good, wool socks for the feet because I'm assuming you don't have boots, gloves.


----------

